

Finding the problem is the hard part - sajid
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2738

======
givan
They got 1 billion not for solving the right problem or for solving a hard
problem, they just sold it at the right time to the right customer in the
biggest dot com bubble since 2000 and I don't think this requires too much
talent, only lots of good luck.

There is too much focus on building some hype and find a good exit fast, this
is bad, we need startups that solve problems, adds value to society, we need
to get rid of the financial speculation and the bubble.

~~~
naeem
Isn't it sad that building products that add real value into people's lives is
turning into a novel idea? Stop building "clever products", build useful ones
that people will love. Money comes later, imo.

------
wicknicks
I think a bigger takeaway was their statement: be bold to adopt simple
solutions. A lot of problems take too long to reach the market because people
think their solution is too simple, and might be ridiculed by intellectuals.

------
chris_wot
Somebody needs to create a startup to find problems for startups :-)

------
mycodebreaks
Finding the problem which can be solved is the hard part..

~~~
chmike
That is right. I picked the most obvious problem, spam, and searched for a
solution. I found one. That was all the easy part.

